# My New HT



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Just got the furniture and have some other things I would like to do but overall I really like it and the family enjoys it....tell me what you think it is 20'2"x20'2"


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicely done Scott! Very clean - me likey very much! :T


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks brother....many things I would want....now I'm on the buy as I can plan


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice Scott..:T It looks like a nice cosy room..


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

very nice and clean looking. Is that wall paper above the wood paneling? I always swore of wall paper because of having to strip my entire house, double wall paper on top of non-primed drywall, what a nightmare. The stuff you have looks very nice, can you post a link or where you got it?


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice setup. Like you selection of audio/video system. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

That is wallpaper...it has texture like straw kind of almost reed like...it was in the room when I got the house....but yes wallpaper is a nightmare to paint and remove


----------

